# Biopsy Results



## Chiswick (Nov 9, 2011)

I received my letter in the mail the other day and results of the thyroid biopsy were benign. Thank you for all your info. I return for an U/S in 9 months and a visit with my endocrinologist.:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news! Thanks for the update!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been giving some thought to framing my pathology report and hanging it over the fireplace!  I have to wonder if I now hold the world's record for the smallest thyroid cancer ever biopsied - 1.5 mm???

I'm so happy for you! I know you're breathing easier and smiling a lot right now. I couldn't catch my breath when the surgeon told me he'd removed cancer - just the word stunned me so instantly that I broke out in a cold sweat...then he told me how small it was and I couldn't believe what I was hearing.

I'm also going to be monitored for a year but I have to believe everything will be O.K. My surgeon commented that whatever eventually killed me, it would not be related to thyroid cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chiswick said:


> I received my letter in the mail the other day and results of the thyroid biopsy were benign. Thank you for all your info. I return for an U/S in 9 months and a visit with my endocrinologist.:hugs:


I know that "all" of us here are very very happy for this news and thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats!! That is wonderful news.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, congrats on the absolutely wonderful news.


----------

